# Shopping for endurance prospect: question on finding desert bred



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

I am getting ready to get a horse next spring (when we get settled on the small farm we plan to purchase). It has been a good ten plus years since I've had a horse, and I am surprised at hard it seems to be to find an Arabian that is not halter or show bred. I made the mistake of going that route years ago and while pretty, he wasn't endurance made and wore his silly self out right away so I never got to do more than condition him. 

It is making me super nervous as this is a lifetime dream and I am at a loss as where to look. You would think the Internet would help but alas, not yet.

Here is my plan: do not rush! If I have to wait a few years for a youngster to mature I am ok with that. I would rather get a four year old and bond and take our time than hurry up and compete. (I think when I started this a decade ago I thought I should get a horse and compete right away). That said, I am not adverse to being ready earlier if the right horse comes along.

I have researched breeds and always come back to my beloved Arabians. One of the first horses I ever had the privilege of caring for and riding was a cousin's 4 year old Arabian and I was 12 years old. What fun we had! I also have loved a few Appaloosas in my day. 

I guess from looking at breeds I've always liked the desert bred....I just can't seem to find any. 

Sorry to be so long....this is nerve wracking as I want to make a sound choice....

We are %99 percent sure we will be in New Mexico but Missouri is the wild card. I am stuck in cold Minnesota for a few more months. 

Anyways, hello and this is my first post!


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh good grief! Autocorrect got me and I can't find an edit button. Endurance prospect not enhance!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome!! 
I would focus on the horse, rather than the type. I have seen plenty of horses go straight from the show ring to endurance, and have a few myself that did them simultaneously. 

Have you looked at the Arabian Horse Association website? They have Arabians for sale. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Good idea, thanks! I got a copy of the recent Arabian Times and other than looking at pretty horses and an article about a recent endurance ride it didn't help much.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

You could get in touch with your local AERC Green Beans group- there are mentors in most areas who can help put you in touch with people and horses that match what you're looking for. They have the advantage of not only being accustomed to looking for endurance prospects, but also being in touch with people who train and condition endurance horses. It's not terribly uncommon for partially conditioned and trained horses to go up for sale- like every other group of horses, things happen on the human end that sometimes mean they've got to be sold. You can sometimes even ride them at a ride (if the horse is ready) as your trial so you know what you're getting.


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh fantastic! That is a new AERC group I've not heard of. Now say a prayer that I will know in next couple of weeks whether it will be New Mexico or Missouri. I told my husband I should be sainted! He said I could buy any horse I wanted and I told him, "are you really prepared to shell out $20k or more for an Andalusian?" Lucky for him I am not interested in a dressage horse and I tend to be a bit more reasonable. (I hope to keep the cost under $5k, if possible)


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

Have you considered a breed outside of arabian? If you're willing to wait a few years to get serious you could be putting that time into a less expensive prospect. Even 5k is a big budget for a young broke horse in most parts of america. And you know from your last Arabian that breed does not equal endurance prospect. 

My advice is to find a young ranch bred saddle horse if your arab hunt doesn't go well. There are so many reasonably priced stock horses out there bred to carry a rider all day that are smart as a whip.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i dont think I've heard of a ranch bred QH, or any QH, really competing in endurance riding, at least not to any sort of higher level. are there?


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Actually, we are starting to consider a BLM mustang. Or even a Kiger. My husband, who has been my farrier when I have had horses, has sorta got me looking that way. And believe me, if I can find a horse for less than 5K I would be one happy camper. That is just sorta where I figured I need to cap it. 

Actually, when I initially thought I was going to do endurance (around 2001) there was a Texas rider and I think her name was Lil, or Lel, who rode a big cream colored quarter horse and his name was Opie (I think) and they were putting in some serious miles competing in those three day 50s, etc., he was a ranch raised QH and this lady's goal was to prove that this breed could do it.

Back to mustangs: the Mustang Heritage Foundation apparently,has a program where trainers work with them so you get a horse that at least is halter trained and has been handled and possibly even saddled. You get a better idea of their willingness and temperament that way rather than the gamble of picking one from a holding pen (sorta a box of chocolates choice). The best horses I've had were three or four year olds that had 30 days saddle training on them. They seemed to have no vices and were willing and wanted to learn.

The prettiest horse I've ever had, was the Egytpian Arabian, who was sold to me as endurance tried and NATRAC (I was clueless then) and he was 14, and while a hoot to have, just worked himself silly in any environment that he perceived as a show environment, thinking it was time to blow, prance, arch his neck. My guess is that he was taught at an early age to do that when he was shown halter. (I remember going to an Arabian show in the 90's and watching those horses be all worked up by handlers to enter the ring snorting and blowing. An eye opener for me as I grew up on west Texas ranch with ranch bred horses that had names like Baldy, Red, and Screwtail. Lol)

Speaking of which, now that the general public has figured out how wonderful those ranch bred horses are they go for a pretty penny!


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok, so here is an example of a BLM mustang that is being worked with that if I were ready today I would seriously consider. "Elam". And on page two "Webster". 

Mustang Heritage Foundation - Horse Search


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If you are on the book of faces, there are several groups for distance horses. Most are arabs, but you do see some alternative breeds. You can PM me for more info.

If you want to be super competitive, then you likely need an arab. But if you just want to see fun trail and enjoy yourself then you just need to find the right horse for you, and that could certainly be a mustang.


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks. I would say I want to enjoy myself. I don't see myself being super competitive. I always liked the AERC motto "to finish is to win". 

We had things lined out and planned to move to Missouri, had a few farms on the list to look at, and had even connected with a trainer there, then this opportunity to move to New Mexico came up but won't know for sure yet for another month. Exciting but living in limbo. I'm in Minnesota....really was hoping this displaced Texan wouldn't have to go through another winter here. I had planned on getting a horse here when we moved here two years ago but -55f temps, 5 hard months of winter, and learning that many people ship their horses south during that time disabused me of that notion right quick.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you join the Facebook group "Endurance Tack and Horse Swap" you'll find a lot of prospects and seasoned horses for sale all over the country. Mostly but not all Arabs.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My friend had a Bask-bred gelding who was a phenomenal endurance horse. She placed in her very first endurance ride and they hadn't really done much conditioning. He took seventh in his first 50-miler ever as a 5yo. His only downside was his conformation, which made saddle fit a nightmare. 

Lika Quasar Arabian


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd say only get a Mustang if you want to finish but not necessarily place. In the rides I've done, the Mustangs usually complete but don't make top ten. 
If you want a sane Arab for endurance, you could try to find one from one of the endurance breeders. Rushcreek Arabians is no longer breeding, but sometimes you can find a Rushcreek horse around for sale. 

Personally, I'd rather have a horse that is a little too forward than one that is not forward enough. It is very difficult to do training on a horse that does not have the drive to go out and trot for miles and miles. With one of my mares, I had to do a lot of running myself, leading her out because I couldn't get her to train at a good pace when alone.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hadassah said:


> Oh good grief! Autocorrect got me and I can't find an edit button. Endurance prospect not enhance!


LOL~~

Fixed the title for you!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

My saddlebred has always been a phenomenal trail horse. I've never done endurance but he has done 8 hour trail rides back to back and LOVED every minute of it! He stays jogging about the whole time. Its hard to get a flat walk out of him when on the trails. I am seriously looking into endurance riding now that my family has decided to keep him. He is a bit of an older bred horse and has the thick sturdy legs and hooves to support and carry him for miles. If you're looking for a fun, energetic horse for endurance riding, the well bred saddlebred just might be the breed for you


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

saddlebred99 said:


> I am seriously looking into endurance riding now that my family has decided to keep him.


What part of Virginia are you in? There are several AERC rides in Virginia throughout the season, offering a variety of distances from intro (generally 10-15 miles) to endurance (50+ mile) distances. Just coming to volunteer and see how things work at a ride is a great way to get your feet wet in the sport. Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I live more toward central VA but I'm willing to travel anywhere within a reasonable distance. How do you sign up to volunteer at one of these events? I would love to check it out and see how everything works!


----------



## renaissanceredhead (Dec 10, 2015)

*endurance prospect.*

Hi- Did you get your horse yet?
Anyway- I think you may want to consider buying a horse already successfully competing in distance competitions- so then you can learn the sport yourself and not have to focus so much on training the horse. 
There are a few breeders of Arabians who breed mainly for endurance competition. Many have good looking Arabs who can do other performance events, but aren't the exaggerated, "chinadoll" type of useless halter type Arabians that are unfortunately such a current fad. 
I love Arabians, ride a 21 year old, and a 7 year old Anglo-Arab (actually an AngloShagya) . 
And, check the horse's resting heart rate, it's important for an endurance horse. Also for the horse that goes into "halter prancing mode" in some situations, I recommend you learn to clicker train (try Alexandra Kurland's books, or Gary Wilkes), and start reinforcing the behavior that you DO WANT him to do, and you'll get more and more of the desired behavior. AND it's super fun!!!! 
Best to you!:cowboy:


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't have my horse yet. We have to get our New Mexico home/horse facility bought first. Looking at spring for that. 
We (hubby wants to do this too) have decided to go with Rocky or Kentucky mountain horses. We have found a guy in New Mexico that has them. 
Also, have figured out we want a Double D trailer. 
So, have been using this time to really research what will work for us.


----------



## greg (Apr 2, 2007)

*endurance horse*

I recommend Firedancefarms. Good horses from endurance riders who do LOTS of miles. There are a few others on Endurance.net too.


----------

